
Ask HN: How should a professor market themself to transition to industry? - azhenley
A friend of mine is looking to transition from being a tenure-track computer science professor at an R1 university to industry, probably in an engineering role. A lot of recruiters seem unsure of what to do with a professor. Since professors are a unique hybrid role consisting of fundraising, developing prototype software, and managing students, it can be hard to convey that to recruiters&#x2F;HR.<p>Other than randomly applying for entry or mid-level dev positions, what should they do?
======
rogerkirkness
There are three value props in B2B: increase revenue, decrease cost and
mitigate risks. Pick one or more and find a way to demonstrate in plain
language how they can help a company accomplish them. Be a startup of one:
what is the one-liner, what's the 30 second pitch, how does it make me
money/save me money/reduce my risk of losing my money? Why does it require the
fancy knowledge?

------
neosonmade
A friend of mine is looking to transition from being a computer science
professor to industry, probably in an engineering role. A lot of recruiters
seem unsure of what to do with a professor. Since professors are a unique
hybrid role consisting of fund raising, developing prototype software, and
managing students, it can be hard to convey that to recruiters/HR.

------
musgrove
Is the professor tenure-track or adjunct? It makes a big difference. Also,
professor's jobs generally never have anything to do with fund-raising. A
tenured professor will have 3 concerns: teaching, publishing and community
service. An adjunct will only be required to teach. Anything else would be
exceptional to the role.

~~~
azhenley
Good point. I’ve updated my post: tenure-track at an R1 university.

In regards to fundraising, I am also a professor and I spend most of my time
fundraising. It’s basically my main job...

------
neosonmade
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

